# Toronto (GTA) Photographic, Video and Digital Imaging Show (Oct 17-19 '08)



## Antarctican (Oct 2, 2008)

For anyone who's interested, you can print off a free admittance ticket here  to save yourself the $15 entrance fee. The ticket is good for admittance all weekend long 

It's being held at the International Centre in Mississauga and is billed as Canada's Largest Photographic Show. There are lots of exhibits, seminars, items for sale, lenses they'll let you try out etc.  Further details are here


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 14, 2008)

BUMP, to remind people in the GTA that the show is this weekend


----------



## torradan (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll be heading down there Saturday at some point.

Still debating if I want to lug my camera around through it though.  I am looking for a new lens (or two, or three, or however many I can get away with that won't result in divorce papers), so it may nice to have it to test things out.


----------

